# Bubbleponics and dwc difference



## danfinance2008 (Dec 15, 2009)

what is the difference between Bubbleponics and dwc? they seem the same

also what is the easiest nutes, i think the previous thread was flora nova 3 part? i cant find the thread


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 15, 2009)

The Flora Series and the Flora Nova are different nutrients.  The Flora series is the 3 part nutrient that consists of Grow, Micro, and Bloom.  You use all 3 in differing amounts depending on where you are in your grow.  As Mindzeye mentioned, you can use the Lucas formula which only uses the Micro and Bloom.

Flora Nova is a 1 part nutrient also made by GH.  It has a Grow formula and a Bloom formula.  With Nova, you use Grow when in veg and Bloom when in flower--they are not mixed.


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (Dec 15, 2009)

I'd say go with technaflora or advanced nutrients. The latter if u got $. As for the difference they are essentially the same the only difference is bubbleponices will use a submersible pump with a "feeding tube" attatched to it butted against the side of the rockwool cube delivering a constant nutrient and oxygen rich trickle to the developing root zone and haters can hate all u want I see WAY better results using the lines til the roots hit the water. For ph reasons u want to remove the pump from the res when the roots hit the water. It does benefit tho. Just google dwc vs bubbleponics. There should be a few pics


----------

